# Atlas Tire Rotation - 2nd Floor Jack



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Hello,

I would like to do a tire rotation on my own.
I do have two Jack stands but only one Floor Jack, the one that came with the car.

Thinking about buying another floor jack off amazon, which height and weight does it require to have? Like 2ton and 18 inch? Or 16inch height?

Does somebody know that? Or experience with a tire rotation?

Thanks!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

rocknfreak said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to do a tire rotation on my own.
> I do have two Jack stands but only one Floor Jack, the one that came with the car.
> ...


The height is not critical as a unit not high enough would be hard to find plus just a few blocks of wood can be used as a spacer.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I just jack it up from the front high enough that both f/r are off the ground.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> I just jack it up from the front high enough that both f/r are off the ground.


Is that possible, with the floor jack, that came with the car? If yes, that would save me money


----------



## Chris4789 (Nov 29, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> I just jack it up from the front high enough that both f/r are off the ground.


What jack point do you use in the front & rear? I use 4 hydraulic jacks on the side jack points and it is a pain to do by myself.
Thanks


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

You need a real jack, not the one the car came with. Using 4 jacks only works if you plan to drop the car on yourself. 

For stock height, I would look for at least a 2 ton jack. A 3 ton would be better as they usually lift higher, but they are heavy. I found the 2 ton barely lifted a stock height pickup wheels off the ground. The 3 ton was much better.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Don't use the factory jack for tire rotations. Use the money you're saving by doing it yourself and buy a proper hydraulic jack. 

I have this 2 ton and it works great. You want something that can handle the vehicle's weight.

https://www.harborfreight.com/2-ton-aluminum-racing-floor-jack-with-rapidpump-64542.html










Max lift height is 15 7/8" and I have no issues getting the wheels in the air.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I have a large floorjack.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

mhjett said:


> Don't use the factory jack for tire rotations. Use the money you're saving by doing it yourself and buy a proper hydraulic jack.
> 
> I have this 2 ton and it works great. You want something that can handle the vehicle's weight.
> 
> ...


Do you take this one to do a tire rotation? Or just each tire at a time...

I feel like, there is not enough room, to place a jack stand on the lifting points, when there is already the floor jack to lift it up. (If that makes sense)


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

That floor jack is more than enough for DIY rotations. I've used it on every VW/Audi I've owned. Jack up from the front point first enough to remove front wheel, loosen lugs on rear at this time(do not remove them), continue jacking at the front and you will see the rear wheel lift off the ground. Now remove rear lugs, place front tire on rear, tighten lugs, lower jack enough to have rears touch ground a bit, now is a good time to torque them properly, continue lowering until front is far enough down to comfortably install wheel, tighten lugs, continue lowering until fronts just touch the ground, torque lugs, release jack. make sure your emergency brake is on.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

rocknfreak said:


> Do you take this one to do a tire rotation? Or just each tire at a time...
> 
> I feel like, there is not enough room, to place a jack stand on the lifting points, when there is already the floor jack to lift it up. (If that makes sense)


I completely agree, with a floor jack on the front lift point there's nowhere for a jack stand. I had the belly pan off when I did my first tire rotation, so I put a stand on the front subframe. But apparently as others have said, a floor jack will get the front high enough to lift both wheels off the ground. You could then put a stand under the rear jack point.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

quaudi said:


> That floor jack is more than enough for DIY rotations. I've used it on every VW/Audi I've owned. Jack up from the front point first enough to remove front wheel, loosen lugs on rear at this time(do not remove them), continue jacking at the front and you will see the rear wheel lift off the ground. Now remove rear lugs, place front tire on rear, tighten lugs, lower jack enough to have rears touch ground a bit, now is a good time to torque them properly, continue lowering until front is far enough down to comfortably install wheel, tighten lugs, continue lowering until fronts just touch the ground, torque lugs, release jack. make sure your emergency brake is on.


You'll need a jack with enough lift to do this. You could lift the rear jack point and place a jack stand under the frame then lift the front with the jack. That's how I have to do it because my floor jack won't lift high enough (15-1/4") to get both wheels off of the ground.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mhjett said:


> Don't use the factory jack for tire rotations. Use the money you're saving by doing it yourself and buy a proper hydraulic jack.
> 
> I have this 2 ton and it works great. You want something that can handle the vehicle's weight.
> 
> ...


That's junk.

You can get this for cheaper and it'll lift a lot higher too:
https://www.harborfreight.com/autom...vy-duty-floor-jack-with-rapid-pump-64264.html


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's junk......


Can you be more specific? What exactly is the issue?


----------

